# Mod_rewrite für Subdomain



## VanHellsehn (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,
Habe eine Webseite bei der meine Bilder, Stylesheet etc. in einer Subdomain files.m-kuhn.net.
Ich hatte vorher folgende mod_rewrite-Regel:

```
RewriteRule ^_files/images/captcha.jpg$ _files/images/captcha.php [L]
```
Das führe dazu das ich die Datei so aufrufen konnte: m-kuhn.net/_files/images/captcha.jpg auf rufen konnte.
Nun möchte ich die Regel aber so haben das man den Captcha unter folgender Adresse erreichen kann:
files.m-kuhn.net/images/captcha.jpg
Wie schaffe ich das?
Ich habe folgendes versucht:

```
RewriteRule ^files.m-kuhn\.net/images/captcha.jpg$ files.m-kuhn\.net/images/captcha.php [L]
```
Aber das klappte nicht.


----------



## bn (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,

die htaccess-Datei muss im Stammverzeichnis der Domain files.m-kuhn.net liegen. Die Domain kann nicht mittels RewriteRule abgefragt werden.


```
RewriteRule ^/?images/captcha\.jpg$ /images/captcha.php [L]
```

Grüße BN


----------

